# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  من أين يبدأ من يريد حفظ القرآن الكريم؟

## محمد طه شعبان

سؤال:
إذا أراد الإنسان حفظ القرآن فبماذا تنصحونه ؟.
الجواب:
الحمد لله
سُئل فضيلة الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين رحمه الله تعالى السؤال السابق فأجاب رحمه الله بقوله : الذي ننصحه به أن يبدأ من البقرة , إلا إذا كان حفظه من المفصل ؛ لأن بعض الناس يسهل عليه الحفظ من المفصل من أجل قصر سوره وآياته ، وكونه يسمعه من الأئمة في المساجد كثيراً , فإذا كان هذا سهل عليه فليبدأ بما هو أسهل , وننصحه أيضاً أن يهتم بما كان حَفِظَه أكثر من اهتمامه بكثرة الحفظ ؛ لأن العناية بالموجود أولى من العناية بالمفقود .
من فتاوى الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين , كتاب العلم , الصفحة ( 212 ).
http://islamqa.info/ar/22332

----------


## عبد الله عمر المصري

> إلا إذا كان حفظه من المفصل ؛ لأن بعض الناس يسهل عليه الحفظ من المفصل من أجل قصر سوره وآياته


ما معنى " الحفظ من المفصل " ؟؟؟ هل هو مصحف مثل مصحف التجويد الملون ؟؟ لا أفهم ؟؟

----------


## أبوعاصم أحمد بلحة

> ما معنى " الحفظ من المفصل " ؟؟؟ هل هو مصحف مثل مصحف التجويد الملون ؟؟ لا أفهم ؟؟


الاربعة أجزاء من أخر القرآن ، يعني من أول الحجرات وانته نازل .

----------


## أبو مالك المديني

سمي المفصل ؛ لكثرة الفصول بين سوره بـ : بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم .
وطول المفصل أوله من سورة ( ق ) أو الحجرات ـ وقيل : غير ذلك ، على خلاف بينهم ـ إلى سورة ( عم ) ، وأوساطه منها إلى سورة ( الضحى ) ، والقصار إلى آخره . وقيل : طواله إلى سورة ( البروج ) ، وأوساطه إلى سورة ( البينة ) ، وقصاره إلى الآخر . وقيل : طواله إلى سورة ( عبس ) ، وقيل غير ذلك .

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## ناصر عبد الغفور

و  الراجح و الله أعلم أن المفصل يبدأ من سورة ق كما قد يفهم من بعض النصوص..و لعل للحديث بقية إن شاء الله تعالى.

----------


## تلميذ الدنيا

يبداء من سورة الناس 
وهذا افضل له 
كن على الجادة من جزء عم انطلق

----------


## محمد طه شعبان

جزاكم الله خيرًا

----------


## ناصر عبد الغفور

كما يمكن البدأ من سورة الأحقاف، و هي فاتحة الأحزاب العشرة الأخيرة...
و بحفظه لهذه الأحزاب يكون قد قطع شوطا مهما...مما يقوي همته و يحفزه لمزيد من الحفظ...
ثم إذا حفظ من الأحقاف إلى الناس انتقل إلى سورة مريم ، فيحفظ من هذه السورة إلى الجاثية، و بهذا يكون قد حفظ حوالي نصف القرآن -الثاني-...مما يزيد في نشاطه و رغبته أكثر...
ثم ينتقل إلى سورة البقرة ليحفظ منها إلى سورة طه، فيتم حفظه بإذن الله...
و قد جربت هذه الطريقة فكانت و لله الحمد ناجعة ميسرة. خاصة و أن النصف الثاني من القرآن معظم سوره بين القصير و المتوسط ميسر حفظها سهل ضبطها.
و الله الموفق.

----------


## احمد حامد الشافعى

> كن على الجادة من جزء عم انطلق


ماهى هذه الجادة................. ياأخى الذى ينصحك فى ذلك شيخك الذى تحفظ على يديه

----------


## دحية الكلبي

أتوقع لو يبدأ من جزء عم سيكون أفضل !! لأنه كلما ختم  سورة فهذا داع له في الإكمال عكس لو بدأ من البقرة ... سيستمر  أياماً ولا يرى أنه قطع شوطاً في الحفظ !!
وعلى العموم ترجع للشخص نفسه وهمته وحرصه ، ومن كانت البقرة في صدره بالتأكيد فشأنه مختلف والله أعلم .

----------


## احمد ابو انس

https://www.ahlalhdeeth.com/vb/showthread.php?t=33239

----------

